
First Images of Jupiter’s Great Red Spot Reach Earth - erikcw
https://spaceflightnow.com/2017/07/12/first-images-of-jupiters-great-red-spot-reach-earth/
======
DroidX86
I'm always amazed by the vast size and splendor of space! This is brilliant.
Waiting for more to come.

